# Gtechniq in NI?



## jcw (Dec 1, 2008)

Is there anywhere stocks Gtechniq? I meant to order some stuff for the weekend and completely forgot. 

Was hoping to run out somewhere today and grab a few bits but can't find anything on the google box.


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

I read on another forum that this place does:
http://www.totalperfection.co.uk/Gtechniq.aspx

Havent heard of anyone else doing it in ni.


----------

